

Facebook launching Mobile App Platform as part of Apple iPhone Event - jeffwidman
http://www.staynalive.com/2011/10/conflict-of-honor-or-fame-and-expertise.html

======
edgeman27
For their sake I hope that they don't launch with that icon.

